# الى عباقرة الهاب



## المهندس عراق (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو المساعدة محتاج شرح عن موضوع اير سبيس في برنامج الهاب


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (22 ديسمبر 2009)

طيب شو المطلوب تماما يا أخي ؟


----------



## eyadinuae (23 ديسمبر 2009)

برنامج الهاب انا اعتبرو فاشل الاحسن الايليت Elite ثم Elite ثم Elite 
سبب شهرة الهاب انه كان مجاني والان طبعا اغلى من الاليت وتستطيع ان تتعلمه بسهولة ولكن الاليت احسن ويعطيك تخيل ماذا يحدث وكيف يتوزع اللود ومن اين ياتي .. وشكرا


----------



## المهندس عراق (27 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله بيك يا استاد ميكانيزم اني اني محتاج الى شرح عن ( system ) وليس الاير سبيس وهي المعلومات التي يطلبها وهي بعض المعلومات عن البكج وانا لا اعرف حجمهة فكيف يطلب مني هذه المعلومات ارجو منك التوضيح وحتى لو شرح بسيط عن هذه الفقرة وشكرا


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (27 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم في البداية يجب أن تحدد بنفسك نوع النظام المستخدم هل هو ذو حجم ثابت (CAV) أم حجم متغير (VAV) ثم انتقل إلى توصيف كويل التبريد وذلك بتحديد درجة حرارة إرسال الهواء والتي تتراوح عادة بين (55 - 57) فهرنهايت في أجهزة الباكج أو يمكنك تحديد كمية هواء الإرسال بواحدة cfm وسيقوم البرنامج باحتساب درجة حرارة الإرسال المقابلة. مع ملاحظة أن رفع (زيادة) درجة حرارة الإرسال تؤدي إلى زيادة كمية الهواء اللازم للحمل والعكس صحيح. ثم انتقل إلى تحديد بعض المواصفات بمجاري الهواء كالكسب الحراري للمجاري وتسرب الهواء منها.
وأي توضيح آخر أنا جاهز. لكن حدد بدقة أخي ما هو الغامض في البرنامج ليتم شرحه


----------



## emhdisam (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ ميكانيزم مشكور للمساعة اتمنى ان يتم طرح مختلف اسئلة الهاب هنا و تقوم بالاجابة يبدوا انك متمكن من البرنامج و الف الف شكر لك


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (28 ديسمبر 2009)

emhdisam قال:


> الاخ ميكانيزم مشكور للمساعة اتمنى ان يتم طرح مختلف اسئلة الهاب هنا و تقوم بالاجابة يبدوا انك متمكن من البرنامج و الف الف شكر لك



العفو أخي. وأنا جاهز لأي استفسار


----------



## المهندس عراق (5 يناير 2010)

الاخ ميكانيزم المحترم بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز ان البرنامج يحتاج معلومات اكثر من درجة التجهيز او كمية الهواء انضر الى المثال الموجود في المنول فلو ادخلت له فقط درجة التجهيز فقط سوف تتغير الحسابات كلها فارجو منك يا اخي العزيز ان تشرح لنا السيتم كله وكيف تدخل المعلومات لهذه الفقرة كلها وارجو ان تكون على بناية وكيف تستخرج النتائج ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس عراق (5 يناير 2010)

*الاخ ميكانيزم المحترم بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز ان البرنامج يحتاج معلومات اكثر من درجة التجهيز او كمية الهواء انضر الى المثال الموجود في المنول فلو ادخلت له فقط درجة التجهيز فقط سوف تتغير الحسابات كلها فارجو منك يا اخي العزيز ان تشرح لنا السيستم كله وكيف تدخل المعلومات لهذه الفقرة كلها وارجو ان تكون على بناية وكيف تستخرج النتائج ولك جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## مستريورك (5 يناير 2010)

مشكورين بس ماهو برنامج الهاب


----------



## م شهاب (6 يناير 2010)

يا ريت اخي ميكانيزم تتكرم علي وتشرح البرنامج من البداية لانه انا لسا مبتدي اتعلم البرنامج 
وتقبل مني كل الاحترام


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (6 يناير 2010)

eyadinuae قال:


> برنامج الهاب انا اعتبرو فاشل الاحسن الايليت elite ثم elite ثم elite
> سبب شهرة الهاب انه كان مجاني والان طبعا اغلى من الاليت وتستطيع ان تتعلمه بسهولة ولكن الاليت احسن ويعطيك تخيل ماذا يحدث وكيف يتوزع اللود ومن اين ياتي .. وشكرا



أخي الكريم أنا أعمل في مدينة جدة في شركة مقاولات ميكانيك وكهرباء . والبرنامج الأساسي المعتمد في حساب الأحمال الحرارية هو الهاب !!!!! كما هو بالنسبة للكثير من شركات المقاولات والمكاتب الاستشارية.
وعلى فكرة برنامج الهاب يعطيك فكرة عما يحدث في المنظومة وكيفية توزع الأحمال والتدفقات ضمن المناطق. وإلى الآن ما زال البرنامج مجانيا. وبإمكانك تحميل ملفات البرنامج من منتدانا العزيز


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (6 يناير 2010)

الأخوة الأفاضل سأقوم إن شاء الله بشرح البرنامج قدر المستطاع في أقرب وقت


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (8 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ....

لنبدأ بالشرح...

1.	إنشـاء مشروع جديـد:
للبدء بمشروع جديد اختر الأمر New من القائمة Project أو اضغط على أيقونة Create a new project من شريط الأدوات, ثم من القائمة Project اختر الأمر Properties لإدخال المعلومات الخاصة بخصائص المشروع كاسم المشروع ورقمه وتاريخ إنشائه واسم مدير المشروع وغيره.
ملاحظة: بإمكانك تغيير الواحدات المستخدمة من القائمة View الأمر Option ثم من النافذة Measurement Units يمكن تغيير الواحدة من English إلى SI Metric.

2.	إدخال بيانات الطقس:
-	انقر على أيقونة Weather من لوحة العرض الشجري ثم انقر بشكل مزدوج على أيقونة خصائص الطقس Weather Properties في اللوحة الرئيسية تظهر لوحة البيانات الخاصة بالطقس.
-	من القائمة المنسدلة Region اختر القارة أوالمنطقة.
-	من القائمة Location اختر الدولة.
-	من القائمة City اختر المدينة, تظهر البيانات الخاصة بالمدينة المختارة, أو يمكنك إدخال اسم مدينة جديدة وبالتالي البيانات الخاصة بهذه المدينة.
-	أدخل خط العرض بالدرجات في الحقل Latitude.
-	أدخل خط الطول بالدرجات في الحقل Longitude.
-	أدخل ارتفاع المدينة عن سطح البحر في الحقل Elevation.
-	في الحقل Summer Design DB أدخل درجة الحرارة الجافة التصميمية صيفاً.
-	في الحقل Summer Design WB أدخل درجة الحرارة الرطبة التصميمية صيفاً.
-	في الحقل Summer Daily Range أدخل المدى اليومي صيفاً.
-	في الحقل Winter Design DB أدخل درجة الحرارة الجافة التصميمية شتاءاً.
-	في الحقل Winter Design WB أدخل درجة الحرارة الرطبة التصميمية شتاءاً.
-	في الحقل Atmospheric Clearance Number أدخل درجة صفاء الطقس, ويستخدم هذا الرقم لتصحيح قيمة الإشعاع الشمسي تبعاً لصفاء السماء أو تلبدها بالغيوم ووجود الضباب, ويأخذ هذا الرقم القيمة /1.15/ للسماء الصافية تماماً والقيمة /1/ للظروف العادية والقيمة /0.85/ في حال وجود غيوم أو ضباب كثيف.
-	في الحقل Average Ground Reflectance أدخل نسبة انعكاسية الإشعاع الشمسي عن الأرض المحيطة بالمبنى, وتحدد هذه النسبة قيمة الإشعاع الشمسي المنعكس عن السطوح المحيطة بالمبنى المدروس والتي تؤثر بالتالي على الحمل الحراري للمبنى, وتتغير هذا النسبة تبعاً لطبيعة الأرض المحيطة بالمبنى, والجدول التالي يوضح قيمة الانعكاسية تبعاً للأرض المحيطة:
نوع السطح --- قيمة الانعكاسية
اسمنت جديد --- 0.31 – 0.34
اسمنت قديم --- 0.22 – 0.25
عشب أخضر --- 0.21 – 0.31
صخور مكسرة --- 0.20
بيتومين وسقف من الحصى	--- 0.14

-	في الحقل Soil Conductivity أدخل قيمة الناقلية الحرارية للأرض المحيطة بالمبنى, وتستخدم هذه القيمة عند احتساب الأحمال الحرارية لأرضية القبو وجدرانه, وتتغير قيمة الناقلية تبعاً لتركيبة التربة والأرض المحيطة, والجدول التالي يعطي قيمة الناقلية الحرارية للأرضية حسب مادة الأرضية:
نوع الأرض --- قيمة الناقلية الحرارية W/m.K
رمل --- 0.60 – 2.50
طمي --- 0.87– 2.50
طين --- 0.87 – 1.64
طفال رملي --- 0.87 – 2.50
-	من القائمة Design Cooling Calculation Months اختر أشهر الصيف وذلك بتحديد أول شهر وآخر شهر.
-	في الحقل Time Zone أدخل فرق التوقيت مع غرينتش, ويأخذ الرقم قيمة موجبة في حال كان الموقع غرب غرينتش وقيمة سالبة إذا كان الموقع شرق غرينتش.
-	الحقل Daylight Savings Time مخصص للتوقيت الصيفي إن وجد, وفي حال اختيار "نعم" أدخل تاريخ بداية التوقيت الصيفي ونهايته باليوم والشهر.​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (8 يناير 2010)

3.	إدخال البيانات الخاصة بمكتبة المشروع:
من المهم جداً قبل البدء بتعريف الحيزات في المشروع أن يقوم المصمم باختيار مكتبة المشروع والتي تتضمن جدول العمل والجدران والأسقف والأبواب والنوافذ والمظلات الخارجية وغيرها.
•	جداول العمل Schedules:
إن الغاية من جدول العمل هي تحديد حالة العنصر المدروس فيما إذا كان في حالة عمل أو لا, أو تحديد نسبة عمل هذا العنصر.
-	انقر على أيقونة Schedules من لوحة العرض الشجري.
-	انقر بشكل مزدوج على الأيقونة New Default Schedule تظهر لوحة البيانات الخاصة بجدول العمل.
-	من القائمة Schedule Type يتم إدخال اسم جدول العمل ونوع هذا الجدول, حيث يتم اختيار نوع Fractional في حال كان الجدول مدروس من أجل: أشخاص, إنارة, أجهزة كهربائية, أحمال محسوسة أو أحمال كامنة وغيرها, أو يمكن اختيار النوع Fan/Thermostat في حال كان الجدول مدروس من أجل مروحة أو ترموستات.
-	من القائمة Hourly Profile يتم إدخال جدول عمل الساعات المقابل للعنصر المدروس, ويمكن إدخال حتى 8 جداول.
مثـال: حيز ضمن مكتب يحتوي 8 أشخاص يبدأ دخولهم في الساعة الثامنة صباحاً ثم ينصرف نصف الأشخاص الساعة الثالثة عصراً ثم ينصرف الأربعة المتبقين عند الساعة السابعة مساءاً, لذلك نقوم باختيار الجدول الأول Profile One من القائمة المنسدلة وندخل النسبة 0 % من الساعة 00 حتى الساعة 07 والنسبة 100% من الساعة 08 حتى الساعة 15 ثم النسبة 50% من الساعة 16 حتى الساعة 19 ثم النسبة 0 % من الساعة 20 حتى الساعة 23 ,وعلى افتراض أن هذا المكتب يتوقف نهائياً عن العمل أيام العطل لذلك نستدعي الجدول الثاني Profile Two ونجعل النسبة 0 % لجميع الساعات.
-	من القائمة Assignment نلاحظ وجود جدول مقسم إلى أشهر (الخط الأفقي) وأيام (الخط الشاقولي) وهنا نختار رقم الجدول المناسب حسب اليوم والشهر, ومن المثال السابق نختار الجدول رقم /1/ من أجل جميع الأشهر لجميع الأيام عدا أيام الجمعة والعطل, بينما نختار الجدول رقم /2/ من أجل أيام الجمعة والعطل 
تستخدم التعيينات في صف (التصميم design) عند اعتماد حسابات التبريد فقط, بينما تستخدم الصفوف الثمانية المتبقية عند حسابات تحليل الطاقة

•	الجدران Walls:
الغاية من تعريف الجدران هو تحديد عامل انتقال الحرارة الكلي للجدران الخارجية فقط المعرضة لأشعة الشمس.
-	انقر على أيقونة Walls من لوحة العرض الشجري.
-	انقر بشكل مزدوج على الأيقونة New Default Wall تظهر لوحة البيانات الخاصة بتركيب الجدران الخارجية.
-	من القائمة المنسدلة Wall Assembly Name بإمكانك اختيار تركيب جدار معرف مسبقاً ضمن البرنامج, وفي حال أردت تعريف جدار جديد غير موجود ادخل اسم الجدار ضمن هذه القائمة.
-	من القائمة المنسدلة Outside Surface Name أدخل حالة لون سطح الجدار الخارجي (كاشف – متوسط – غامق) والذي يؤثر على قيمة عامل الامتصاصية, أو أدخل قيمة عامل الامتصاصية مباشرة ضمن الحقل Absorptivity.
-	من الجدول Layers بإمكانك إضافة أو إزالة طبقة من طبقات الجدار وذلك بالنقر بالزر الأيمن للفأرة مكان المثلث الأسود الصغير المومض على يسار الجدار.
-	بإمكانك اختيار نوع المادة المشكلة لكل طبقة من طبقات الجدار مع تغير المواصفات الخاصة من سماكة وكثافة وسعة حرارية أو مقاومة حرارية أو إدخال اسم طبقة جديدة غير موجودة ضمن القائمة مع تعريف البيانات الخاصة بها.
-	ستلاحظ بأن قيمة عامل انتقال الحرارة الكلي لجدار Overall U-Value يتغير بتغير أحد المواصفات, ثم انقر O.K.
-	في حال وجود أكثر من نوع للجدران الخارجية في نفس المشروع بإمكانك تعريف جدار خارجي جديد بنفس الطريقة.


•	الأسقف Roofs:
الغاية من تعريف الأسقف النهائية هو تحديد عامل انتقال الحرارة الكلية للسقف النهائي المعرض للشمس فقط.
-	يتم تعريف السقف النهائي في البرنامج بنفس الطريقة التي يتم فيها تعريف الجدار الخارجي.

•	النوافذ Windows:
الغاية من تعريف النوافذ هو تحديد عامل انتقال الحرارة الكلي للنافذة.
-	انقر على أيقونة Windows ضمن لوحة العرض الشجري.
-	انقر بشكل مزدوج عى الأيقونة New Default Window تظهر لوحة البيانات الخاصة بمواصفات النافذة
-	أدخل اسم النافذة في الحقل Name.
-	أدخل ارتفاع وعرض النافذة في الحقلين المخصصين.
-	إذا لم يكن لديك تفاصيل النافذة بإمكانك إدخال عامل انتقال الحرارة الكلي للنافذة في الحقل Overall U-Value (مع الانتباه إلى الواحدة المستخدمة).
-	أدخل عامل التظليل الكلي في الحقل Overall Shade Coefficient.
-	في حال وجود تفاصيل عن النوافذ المستخدمة انقر المربع Detailed Input واختر نوع الإطار من القائمة المنسدلة Frame Type ونوع التظليل الداخلي (الستائر) من القائمة المنسدلة Internal Shade Type ومن الجدول Glass Details اختر عدد طبقات الزجاج والسماكة واللون لكل طبقة مع اختيار سماكة الفراغ الهوائي بين الطبقات ثم انقر O.K.
-	بإمكانك تعريف أكثر من نافذة في المشروع باتباع نفس الخطوات.

•	الأبواب Doors:
الغاية من تعريف الأبواب هو تحديد عامل انتقال الحرارة الكلي للباب.
-	انقر على أيقونة Doors ضمن لوحة العرض الشجري.
-	انقر بشكل مزدوج عى الأيقونة New Default Door تظهر لوحة البيانات الخاصة بمواصفات الباب
-	أدخل اسم الباب في الحقل Name.
-	أدخل مساحة الباب الكلية في الحقل Gross Area.
-	أدخل قيمة عامل انتقال الحرارة الكلي للباب في الحقل Door U-Value.
-	في حال كان الباب يحوي مساحة زجاجية, أدخل قيمة المساحة في الحقل Glass Area وقيمة عامل انتقال الحرارة للزجاج في الحقل Glass U-Value وقيمة عامل تظليل الزجاج في الحقل Glass Shade Coefficient, وفي حال كان الباب يحوي ستائر داخلية طوال الوقت بإمكانك تفعيل المربع Glass Shaded All Day ثم انقر O.K.
-	بإمكانك تعريف أكثر من باب بنفس الطريقة.​


----------



## المهندس عراق (8 يناير 2010)

الاخ ميكانيزم بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود اسأل الله ان يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس عراق (12 يناير 2010)

الاخ ميكانيزم السلام عليكم ارجو منك اكمال الشرح وارجو ان تركز على السسستم ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (12 يناير 2010)

المهندس عراق قال:


> الاخ ميكانيزم السلام عليكم ارجو منك اكمال الشرح وارجو ان تركز على السسستم ولك جزيل الشكر



تكرم أخي الكريم ..... في أقرب وقت إن شاء الله


----------



## المهندس عراق (12 يناير 2010)

ميكانيزم قال:


> تكرم أخي الكريم ..... في أقرب وقت إن شاء الله


 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (12 يناير 2010)

إضافة نظام air system

يقصد بنظام الهواء مجموعة التجهيزات وعناصر التحكم التي تؤمن التبريد والتدفئة لمكان ما في المبنى, ويمكن أن يخدم النظام منطقة أو أكثر وتتكون كل منطقة من حيز واحد أو أكثر يتم التحكم بها بواسطة صمام تحكم ترموستاتيكي واحد.
لتعريف نظام جديد اضغط على أيقونة Systems في لوحة العرض الشجري ثم انقر مرتين على الأيقونة New Default System تظهر لوحة إدخال البيانات الخاصة بنظام الهواء.

1.	القائمة General:
أدخل اسم النظام في الحقل Air System Name واختر نوع الجهاز المستخدم في عملية التكييف من القائمة المنسدلة Equipment Type ثم اختر نوع نظام الهواء من القائمة المنسدلة Air System Type وفي حال اختيار نظام الهواء من النوع متغير الحجم VAV عندها يجب إدخال عدد المناطق التي تخدم المشروع ضمن الحقل Number of Zones, وفي حال كان نوع الجهاز المستخدم Terminal Units عندها يتم اختيار عدد المناطق بالإضافة إلى الاختيار بين طريقة التهوية إما مباشرة Direct Ventilation أو تهوية مشتركة Common Vent. System.

2.	القائمة System Components:
تسمح هذه القائمة بإدخال معلومات عن مكونات النظام كالوشائع والمراوح وكذلك معلومات عن نظام توزيع الهواء, وهي مكونة من القوائم التالية:
•	هواء التهوية Ventilation Air:
من القائمة المنسدلة Airflow Control بإمكانك اختيار طريقة التحكم بتدفق الهواء إما ثابت أو مجدول (عندها عليك اختيار جدول عمل من الحقل Schedule) أو حسب الحاجة Demand Controlled وذلك حسب كمية غاز Co2 المتواجد في كل منطقة والذي يتم تقديره بواسطة حساسات, حيث يتم تغيير كمية Co2 بتغير عدد الأشخاص المتواجدين.
من القائمة المنسدلة Ventilation Sizing Method يتم اختيار طريقة حساب التهوية: إما مجموع تدفقات الهواء الخارجي للحيزات Sum of Space OA Airflows أي أن تدفق الهواء الخارجي المطلوب للجهاز يساوي مجموع تدفقات الهواء الخارجي اللازم لكل غرفة. أما الطريقة الثانية فتعتمد على توصيات الفصل السادس لعام 2001 من ASHRAE وهذه الطريقة غالباً ما تستخدم مع أنظمة VAV.

•	الجهاز الاقتصادي Economizer:
يعمل الجهاز الاقتصادي على تغيير تدفق الهواء الخارجي الداخل إلى النظام لتقليل (أو إلغاء) الحاجة إلى تبريد ميكانيكي.
من القائمة المنسدلة Control اختر نوع التحكم, وهو على ثلاثة خيارات:
-	التحكم بالانتالبي المدمج Integrated Enthalpy:
عندها يعمل الجهاز الاقتصادي عندما يكون انتالبي الهواء الراجع أكبر من انتالبي الهواء الخارجي.
-	التحكم بدرجة الحرارة الرطبة المدمجة Integrated Dry – Bulb:
عندها يعمل الجهاز الاقتصادي عندما تكون درجة الحرارة الرطبة للهواء الراجع أكبر من درجة الحرارة الرطبة للهواء الخارجي.
-	التحكم بدرجة الحرارة الرطبة غير المدمجة Non Integrated Dry – Bulb:
عندها يعمل الجهاز الاقتصادي عندما تقل درجة الحرارة الخارجية عن درجة حرارة الخروج من وشيعة التبريد.
في بعض الأحيان يتطلب استخدام الجهاز الاقتصادي بين درجتي حرارة معينتين للهواء الخارجي تسميان بدرجتي القطع Cutoff, وفي هذه الحالة يجب تحديد درجة حرارة القطع العليا Upper Cutoff حيث لا يعمل الجهاز في حال كانت درجة الحرارة الخارجية أعلى من هذه القيمة, كما يجب تحديد درجة حرارة القطع الدنيا Lower Cutoff حيث لا يعمل الجهاز في حال كانت درجة الحرارة الخارجية أدنى من هذه القيمة.
في حال عدم استخدام هذه الطريقة أدخل قيم درجات حرارة حدية (مثلاً: 55 °م , -10 °م)

•	الاسترجاع الحراري Ventilation Reclaim:
يعمل جهاز الاسترجاع الحراري على مبادلة الحرارة بين الهواء الخارجي وهواء الطرد وذلك لتقليل الحمولة الحرارية للهواء الخارجي , وهذا الجهاز يمكن أن يعمل كمبادل حراري (هواء – هواء) أو أنابيب حرارية أو دواليب حرارية أو الدواليب المجففة أو غير ذلك.
في البدء يتم اختيار نوع الاسترجاع فيما لو كان للحرارة المحسوسة فقط Sensible Heat كما هو بالنسبة للمبادلات الحرارية (هواء – هواء), أو للحرارة المحسوسة والكامنة Sensible & Latent Heat كما هو بالنسبة للدواليب المجففة والتي تتبادل الحرارة والرطوبة.
في الحقل Input Kw أدخل قيمة استهلاك الطاقة اللازمة لتشغيل جهاز الاسترجاع الحراري وذلك بالنسبة للدواليب الحرارية والدواليب المجففة, أما المبادل (هواء – هواء) فلا يستهلك أي طاقة.
في الحقل Schedule أدخل الأشهر التي يتم فيها استخدام جهاز الاسترجاع الحراري.

•	التبريد الأولي Precool Coil:
تعمل وشيعة التبريد الأولي على تبريد وتجفيف الهواء الخارجي كمرحلة أولى, ففي الأيام الحارة والرطبة يتم تجفيف الهواء عى مرحلتين حيث تقوم وشيعة التبريد الأولي بتبريد وتجفيف الهواء في المرحلة الأولى ثم تقوم وشيعة التبريد الرئيسية بالمرحلة الثانية.
في الحقلSetpoint أدخل قيمة درجة حرارة التحكم بوشيعة التبريد الأولي, حيث يفترض البرنامج بأن الوشيعة يتم التحكم بها بواسطة ترموستات موجود بعد الوشيعة مباشرة, فعلى سبيل المثال إذا كانت درجة حرارة التحكم 15 °م فإن وشيعة التبريد الأولي تعمل طالما أن الهواء الداخل أعلى من القيمة 15 °م.
في الحقل Coil Bypass Factor أدخل قيمة عامل الإمرار الجانبي للوشيعة, مع ملاحظة أنه كلما كان عامل الإمرار الجانبي أصغر كلما اقتربت درجة حرارة الهواء الخارج من نقطة الندى للجهاز.
من القائمة المنسدلة Cooling Source اختر مصدر التبريد للوشيعة, مع العلم أنه مقيد حسب نظام التبريد الذي تم اختياره من القائمة General.
من الحقل Schedule اختر الأشهر التي يتم استخدام الوشيعة فيها, واختر مكان توضع الوشيعة فيما لو كانت قبل نقطة المزج Upstream of Mixing Point أو بعد نقطة المزج Downstream of Mixing Point.

•	وشيعة التبريد Cooling Coil:
يتم استخدام وشيعة التبريد للهواء الخارجي في أنظمة Fan Coil وعندما يكون هواء التهوية مشتركاً لجميع الوحدات, وبيانات الإدخال مطابقة للبيانات في وشيعة التبريد الأولي.

•	الترطيب Humidification:
يقوم المرطب بإضافة الرطوبة إلى الهواء بما يناسب النظام.
في الحقل Minimum RH setpoint أدخل قيمة الرطوبة النسبية الصغرى للنظام, فعلى سبيل المثال في الأنظمة المركزية إذا كانت قيمة الرطوبة النسبية الصغرى 30% فإن النظام سيضيف الرطوبة للهواء لمنع رطوبة هواء الإرسال من الانخفاض تحت القيمة 30% فإذا زادت الرطوبة النسبية عن 30% يقوم المرطب بتمرير الهواء دون زيادة رطوبته.
من القائمة المنسدلة Humidifier Type اختر نوع المرطب المستخدم:
-	Self-Contained Steam – Electric: يتم توليد بخار الترطيب بواسطة مسخن كهربائي.
-	Self-Contained Steam – Natural Gas: يتم توليد بخار الترطيب بواسطة ماء مسخن يتبادل الحرارة ضمن مبادل حراري يعمل على الغاز الطبيعي.
-	Self-Contained Steam – Propane: يتم توليد بخار الترطيب بواسطة ماء مسخن يتبادل الحرارة ضمن مبادل حراري يعمل على البروبان.
-	Direct Steam Injection: يتم توليد البخار المرطب بواسطة مولد بخار ومن ثم يتم حقن البخار مباشرة ضمن هواء الإرسال.
-	Heated Pan – Steam HX: يقوم مولد البخار بتوليد البخار وتمريره ضمن مبادل حراري مغموس في خزان ماء لتوليد بخار نظيف يتم حقنه ضمن هواء الإرسال.
-	Heated Pan – Hot Water HX: يقوم مرجل ماء بتوليد ماء ساخن وتمريره ضمن مبادل حراري مغموس في خزان ماء لتوليد بخار نظيف يتم حقنه ضمن هواء الإرسال.
ضمن الحقل Input Power أدخل قيمة الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة لتوليد كغ من البخار لكل ساعة, أي بواحدة: Kwh/Kg, وهذا الحقل يستخدم في حساب كلفة الطاقة للنظام.

•	التجفيف Dehumidification:
يقوم المجفف بإزالة الرطوبة من الهواء حسب حاجة النظام.
ضمن الحقل Minimum RH setpoint أدخل قيمة الرطوبة النسبية العظمى للنظام, فعلى سبيل المثال إذا كانت قيمة الرطوبة النسبية العظمى 60% فإن وشيعة التبريد ستقوم بتجفيف هواء الإرسال للحفاظ على رطوبة الهواء الراجع من الارتفاع فوق القيمة 60%.
في حال عدم استخدام تدفئة مركزية Central Heating من القائمة System Components تظهر قائمة منسدلة لاختيار مصدر التسخين Heating Source وعندها يجب اختيار المصدر من القائمة.

•	وشيعة التبريد المركزي Central Cooling Coil:
يعمل التبريد المركزي على تبريد الهواء في الجهاز المركزي.
في البداية يتم اختيار بارامتر التغذية المراد التحكم به من القائمة المنسدلة. وهنا يوجد ثلاثة خيارات:
-	Supply Temp.: وهنا تعتبر درجة حرارة هواء التغذية هي المعيار ويتم إدخال قيمة درجة الحرارة في الحقل المقابل.
-	Supply L/s: وهنا يعتبر تدفق الهواء المطلق بواحدة L/s هو المعيار ويتم إدخال قيمة تدفق هواء التغذية الخارج من مروحة الإرسال في الحقل المقابل, هذا التدفق سينقسم للمناطق في الأنظمة متعددة المناطق وذلك اعتماداً على نسبة حمولات الذروة للحرارة المحسوسة لكل منطقة.
-	Supply L/s/m2: يعتبر تدفق الهواء بالنسبة لمساحة الأرضية أي بواحدة L/s/m2 هو المعيار, وهنا يقوم البرنامج باحتساب تدفق النظام الكلي كحاصل جداء قيمة التدفق L/s/m2 بمساحة الأرضية الكلية, وهنا يكون تدفق كل منطقة حسب مساحة الأرضية للمنطقة.
ضمن الحقل Coil Bypass أدخل قيمة عامل الإمرار الجانبي للوشيعة.
من القائمة المنسدلة Cooling Source اختر مصدر التبريد المستخدم مع العلم أن الخيارات مقيدة حسب نوع نظام التبريد المستخدم.
من الحقل Schedule اختر أشهر التبريد للنظام.
من القائمة المنسدلة Capacity Control اختر طريقة التحكم بسعة التبريد, وهنا لدينا الخيارات التالية:
- Constant Temp, Fan Cycled: أي يتم تغيير سعة التبريد بتشغيل أو إيقاف مروحة الإرسال مع ثبات درجة حرارة الإرسال, وهذا الخيار متاح فقط لأنظمة CAV لمنطقة واحدة.
- Constant Temp, Fan On: خلال ساعات المشغولية فإن المروحة تعمل بشكل مستمر للتكييف والتهوية, ويتم إرسال الهواء إلى المناطق عند درجة حرارة الإرسال التصميمية, ونتيجة لأن هذا النوع من التحكم يؤمن تبريداً أعظمياً في كل الأوقات, لذا يجب تغيير سعة التبريد إما بتغيير تدفق هواء الإرسال كما هو الحال في أنظمة VAV, أو بإعادة التسخين كما هو الحال في أنظمة CAV مع إعادة تسخين طرفي, أو مجاري ثنائية Dual Duct أو مناطق متعددة Multizone.
: خلال ساعات المشغولية تعمل مروحة الإرسال بشكل مستمر للتكييف والتهوية بينما يتم تغيير سعة التكييف بإيقاف وتشغيل الضواغط أو تشغيل الضاغط على مراحل.
-	Temperature Reset by Greatest Zone Demand: خلال ساعات المشغولية تعمل المروحة بشكل مستمر, ويتم ضبط درجة حرارة هواء الإرسال حسب أعظم حمولة تبريد محسوس بين المناطق, وعند اختيار هذا النوع من التحكم يجب تحديد درجة حرارة التبريد الاعظمية ضمن الحقل Max Supply Temperature عندها لن يسمح لدرجة حرارة هواء التغذية بتجاوز هذه القيمة.
-	Temperature Reset by Outdoor Air Schedule: يتم ضبط درجة حرارة هواء التغذية وفقاً لجدول عمل درجة حرارة الهواء الخارجي, وعند اختيار هذا النوع من التحكم يجب تحديد درجة حرارة هواء التغذية الأصغرية والأعظمية الموافقة لدرجات الحرارة الخارجية.
إن درجة حرارة هواء التغذية الأصغرية هي دائماً القيمة التصميمية, لذا يتبقى إدخال قيمة درجة حرارة التغذية العظمى, ودرجة حرارة الهواء الخارجي الموافق لدرجة حرارة التغذية الصغرى (التصميمية) ضمن الحقل OAT for Min. Supply Temp. ودرجة حرارة الهواء الخارجي الموافقة لدرجة حرارة التغذية العظمى ضمن الحقل OAT for Max. Supply Temp.
مثال:درجة حرارة هواء التغذية التصميمية (الأصغرية) 57 °ف ودرجة حرارة هواء التغذية الأعظمية 67 °ف, تستخدم درجة حرارة التغذية التصميمية عندما تكون درجة حرارة الهواء الخارجي 95 °ف أو أكثر, وتستخدم درجة حرارة التغذية الأعظمية عندما تكون درجة حرارة الهواء الخارجي 50 °ف أو أقل, بين القيمتين 95 °ف و 50 °ف فإن درجة حرارة هواء التغذية تتغير بشكل تابع خطي لدرجة الحرارة الخارجية.

•	مروحة الإرسال Supply Fan:
هذه اللوحة مخصصة لإدخال البيانات الخاصة بمروحة الإرسال, ويمكن أن يكون اسم اللوحة Hot Deck Fan عند اختيار النظام VAV 2-Fan Dual Duct أو أن يكون Vent. Fan عند اختيار النظام Tempering Ventilation.
من القائمة المنسدلة Fan Type اختر نوع المروحة المستخدمة في النظام, إن الغاية من اختيار نوع المروحة في أنظمة CAV هو إظهار مردود المروحة, أما بالنسبة لأنظمة VAV فالغاية من اختيار نوع المروحة هو إظهار كل من مردود المروحة ومنحني أداء الحمولة الجزئية (والذي لا يمكن تعديله). وإن الخيارات المتاحة لنوع المروحة هي:
1-	شفرات منحنية للأمام Forward Curved.
2-	شفرات منحنية للأمام مع معيرات تدفق FC with Dampers.
3-	شفرات منحنية للأمام مع محور متغير التردد FC with Variable Frequency Drive.
4-	شفرات منحنية للأمام مع محور متغير السرعة FC with Variable Speed Drive.
5-	شفرات منحنية للأمام مع شفرات توجيه للدخول FC with Inlet Guide Vanes.
6-	شفرات مستقيمة للخلف أو ذات شكل انسيابي Backward Inclined or Airfoil.
7-	شفرات مستقيمة للخلف مع شفرات توجيه للدخول BI with Inlet Guide Vanes.
8-	شفرات مستقيمة للخلف مع محور متغير التردد BI with Variable Freq. Drive.
9-	شفرات مستقيمة للخلف مع محور متغير السرعة BI with Variable Speed Drive.
10-	مروحة معرفة من قبل المستخدم User-Defined Fan.
يمكن الاختيار فيما لو كانت المروحة مروحة سحب Draw-Thru أي بعد وشيعة التبريد, أو مروحة دفع Blow-Thru أي قبل وشيعة التبريد.

•	نظام مجاري الهواء Duct System:
تحتوي هذه اللوحة على معلومات عن الكسب الحراري أو الضياعات لمجرى هواء الإرسال أو تسربات المجرى أو معلومات السقف المستعار.
ضمن الحقل Duct Heat Gain أدخل نسبة الكسب الحراري للمجرى (أو الضياع) للمجرى الهوائي بالنسبة للحرارة المحسوسة الكلية وذلك نتيجة مرور هذا المجرى ضمن حيز السقف المستعار. يجب الانتباه عند إدخال نسبة الكسب الحراري للمجرى أن نخفض درجة حرارة الإرسال التصميمية لتعويض كمية الكسب المضاف وذلك في اللوحة Central Cooling.
ضمن الحقل Duct Leakage أدخل نسبة تسرب الهواء من تدفق الهواء الكلي. ويجب الانتباه عند إدخال نسبة تسرب الهواء فإن كمية تدفق الهواء التي تصل إلى المناطق المدروسة ستكون أقل من تدفق الهواء الخارج من المروحة لذلك يجب زيادة تدفق هواء الإرسال لتعويض هذا التسرب.
يمكن اختيار حالة الهواء الراجع إما ضمن مجرى هوائي Ducted Return أو ضمن السقف المستعار Return Air Plenum.
عند اختيار هواء راجع ضمن مجرى هوائي فإن الكسب الحراري الناتج عن الجدران والسقف والإنارة سينعكس بالكامل على الغرفة ولا يتم تحميله على الهواء الراجع أما في حال استخدام السقف المستعار فإن جزءاً من الكسب الحراري الناتج عن الجدران والسقف والإنارة يتحمله الهواء الراجع مما يخفف من الكسب الحراري للحيز, لذلك يجب تحديد نسبة هذا الكسب ضمن الحقول:
-	Wall Heat Gain to Plenum: هنا يجب إدخال نسبة الحرارة المنعكسة إلى فراغ السقف المستعار من الحرارة المكتسبة الكلية للجدار وذلك في حال كان السقف بجوار جدار خارجي, ويمكن حساب هذه النسبة بتقسيم مساحة الجدارالخارجي المجاور للسقف المستعار على مساحة الجدار الخارجي الكلية.
مثال: مجموعة غرف ارتفاعها /4/ م, وتدلي السقف المستعار /1/ م فإذا كان مجموع أطوال الجدران الخارجية يبلغ /20/ م فإن مساحة الجدران الكلية تساوي /80/ م2 ومساحة الجدران الخارجية المجاورة لفراغ السقف المستعار تبلغ /20/ م لذلك فإن نسبة الكسب الحراري للسقف المستعار من الجدار تبلغ 20 × 100 / 80 = 25%. أي يمكن تقسيم طول تدلي السقف المستعار على الارتفاع الكلي للجدار للحصول على نفس النسبة.
-	Roof Heat Gain to Plenum: عادة ما تتراوح نسبة الحرارة المنعكسة من السقف إلى فراغ السقف المستعار بين 60% و 95% وذلك تبعاً لتدلي السقف المستعار وأبعاده وسرعة الهواء وتدفقه, وبشكل وسطي يمكن اعتماد النسبة 70%.
-	Lighting Heat Gain to Plenum: بالنسبة للإنارة المركبة ضمن سقف مستعار غير مهوى فإن نسبة الحرارة المنتقلة إلى السقف المستعار تتراوح ما بين 30 و 40%, بينما بالنسبة للأجهزة المركبة ضمن سقف مستعار مهوى تصل النسبة إلى 40 و 50%.


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (12 يناير 2010)

إضافة نظام air system

يقصد بنظام الهواء مجموعة التجهيزات وعناصر التحكم التي تؤمن التبريد والتدفئة لمكان ما في المبنى, ويمكن أن يخدم النظام منطقة أو أكثر وتتكون كل منطقة من حيز واحد أو أكثر يتم التحكم بها بواسطة صمام تحكم ترموستاتيكي واحد.
لتعريف نظام جديد اضغط على أيقونة Systems في لوحة العرض الشجري ثم انقر مرتين على الأيقونة New Default System تظهر لوحة إدخال البيانات الخاصة بنظام الهواء.

1.	القائمة General:
أدخل اسم النظام في الحقل Air System Name واختر نوع الجهاز المستخدم في عملية التكييف من القائمة المنسدلة Equipment Type ثم اختر نوع نظام الهواء من القائمة المنسدلة Air System Type وفي حال اختيار نظام الهواء من النوع متغير الحجم VAV عندها يجب إدخال عدد المناطق التي تخدم المشروع ضمن الحقل Number of Zones, وفي حال كان نوع الجهاز المستخدم Terminal Units عندها يتم اختيار عدد المناطق بالإضافة إلى الاختيار بين طريقة التهوية إما مباشرة Direct Ventilation أو تهوية مشتركة Common Vent. System.

2.	القائمة System Components:
تسمح هذه القائمة بإدخال معلومات عن مكونات النظام كالوشائع والمراوح وكذلك معلومات عن نظام توزيع الهواء, وهي مكونة من القوائم التالية:
•	هواء التهوية Ventilation Air:
من القائمة المنسدلة Airflow Control بإمكانك اختيار طريقة التحكم بتدفق الهواء إما ثابت أو مجدول (عندها عليك اختيار جدول عمل من الحقل Schedule) أو حسب الحاجة Demand Controlled وذلك حسب كمية غاز Co2 المتواجد في كل منطقة والذي يتم تقديره بواسطة حساسات, حيث يتم تغيير كمية Co2 بتغير عدد الأشخاص المتواجدين.
من القائمة المنسدلة Ventilation Sizing Method يتم اختيار طريقة حساب التهوية: إما مجموع تدفقات الهواء الخارجي للحيزات Sum of Space OA Airflows أي أن تدفق الهواء الخارجي المطلوب للجهاز يساوي مجموع تدفقات الهواء الخارجي اللازم لكل غرفة. أما الطريقة الثانية فتعتمد على توصيات الفصل السادس لعام 2001 من ASHRAE وهذه الطريقة غالباً ما تستخدم مع أنظمة VAV.

•	الجهاز الاقتصادي Economizer:
يعمل الجهاز الاقتصادي على تغيير تدفق الهواء الخارجي الداخل إلى النظام لتقليل (أو إلغاء) الحاجة إلى تبريد ميكانيكي.
من القائمة المنسدلة Control اختر نوع التحكم, وهو على ثلاثة خيارات:
-	التحكم بالانتالبي المدمج Integrated Enthalpy:
عندها يعمل الجهاز الاقتصادي عندما يكون انتالبي الهواء الراجع أكبر من انتالبي الهواء الخارجي.
-	التحكم بدرجة الحرارة الرطبة المدمجة Integrated Dry – Bulb:
عندها يعمل الجهاز الاقتصادي عندما تكون درجة الحرارة الرطبة للهواء الراجع أكبر من درجة الحرارة الرطبة للهواء الخارجي.
-	التحكم بدرجة الحرارة الرطبة غير المدمجة Non Integrated Dry – Bulb:
عندها يعمل الجهاز الاقتصادي عندما تقل درجة الحرارة الخارجية عن درجة حرارة الخروج من وشيعة التبريد.

•	الاسترجاع الحراري Ventilation Reclaim:
يعمل جهاز الاسترجاع الحراري على مبادلة الحرارة بين الهواء الخارجي وهواء الطرد وذلك لتقليل الحمولة الحرارية للهواء الخارجي , وهذا الجهاز يمكن أن يعمل كمبادل حراري (هواء – هواء) أو أنابيب حرارية أو دواليب حرارية أو الدواليب المجففة أو غير ذلك.
في البدء يتم اختيار نوع الاسترجاع فيما لو كان للحرارة المحسوسة فقط Sensible Heat كما هو بالنسبة للمبادلات الحرارية (هواء – هواء), أو للحرارة المحسوسة والكامنة Sensible & Latent Heat كما هو بالنسبة للدواليب المجففة والتي تتبادل الحرارة والرطوبة.
في الحقل Input Kw أدخل قيمة استهلاك الطاقة اللازمة لتشغيل جهاز الاسترجاع الحراري وذلك بالنسبة للدواليب الحرارية والدواليب المجففة, أما المبادل (هواء – هواء) فلا يستهلك أي طاقة.
في الحقل Schedule أدخل الأشهر التي يتم فيها استخدام جهاز الاسترجاع الحراري.

•	التبريد الأولي Precool Coil:
تعمل وشيعة التبريد الأولي على تبريد وتجفيف الهواء الخارجي كمرحلة أولى, ففي الأيام الحارة والرطبة يتم تجفيف الهواء عى مرحلتين حيث تقوم وشيعة التبريد الأولي بتبريد وتجفيف الهواء في المرحلة الأولى ثم تقوم وشيعة التبريد الرئيسية بالمرحلة الثانية.
في الحقلSetpoint أدخل قيمة درجة حرارة التحكم بوشيعة التبريد الأولي, حيث يفترض البرنامج بأن الوشيعة يتم التحكم بها بواسطة ترموستات موجود بعد الوشيعة مباشرة, فعلى سبيل المثال إذا كانت درجة حرارة التحكم 15 °م فإن وشيعة التبريد الأولي تعمل طالما أن الهواء الداخل أعلى من القيمة 15 °م.
في الحقل Coil Bypass Factor أدخل قيمة عامل الإمرار الجانبي للوشيعة, مع ملاحظة أنه كلما كان عامل الإمرار الجانبي أصغر كلما اقتربت درجة حرارة الهواء الخارج من نقطة الندى للجهاز.
من القائمة المنسدلة Cooling Source اختر مصدر التبريد للوشيعة, مع العلم أنه مقيد حسب نظام التبريد الذي تم اختياره من القائمة General.
من الحقل Schedule اختر الأشهر التي يتم استخدام الوشيعة فيها, واختر مكان توضع الوشيعة فيما لو كانت قبل نقطة المزج Upstream of Mixing Point أو بعد نقطة المزج Downstream of Mixing Point.

•	وشيعة التبريد Cooling Coil:
يتم استخدام وشيعة التبريد للهواء الخارجي في أنظمة Fan Coil وعندما يكون هواء التهوية مشتركاً لجميع الوحدات, وبيانات الإدخال مطابقة للبيانات في وشيعة التبريد الأولي.

•	الترطيب Humidification:
يقوم المرطب بإضافة الرطوبة إلى الهواء بما يناسب النظام.
في الحقل Minimum RH setpoint أدخل قيمة الرطوبة النسبية الصغرى للنظام, فعلى سبيل المثال في الأنظمة المركزية إذا كانت قيمة الرطوبة النسبية الصغرى 30% فإن النظام سيضيف الرطوبة للهواء لمنع رطوبة هواء الإرسال من الانخفاض تحت القيمة 30% فإذا زادت الرطوبة النسبية عن 30% يقوم المرطب بتمرير الهواء دون زيادة رطوبته.
من القائمة المنسدلة Humidifier Type اختر نوع المرطب المستخدم:
-	Self-Contained Steam – Electric: يتم توليد بخار الترطيب بواسطة مسخن كهربائي.
-	Self-Contained Steam – Natural Gas: يتم توليد بخار الترطيب بواسطة ماء مسخن يتبادل الحرارة ضمن مبادل حراري يعمل على الغاز الطبيعي.
-	Self-Contained Steam – Propane: يتم توليد بخار الترطيب بواسطة ماء مسخن يتبادل الحرارة ضمن مبادل حراري يعمل على البروبان.
-	Direct Steam Injection: يتم توليد البخار المرطب بواسطة مولد بخار ومن ثم يتم حقن البخار مباشرة ضمن هواء الإرسال.
-	Heated Pan – Steam HX: يقوم مولد البخار بتوليد البخار وتمريره ضمن مبادل حراري مغموس في خزان ماء لتوليد بخار نظيف يتم حقنه ضمن هواء الإرسال.
-	Heated Pan – Hot Water HX: يقوم مرجل ماء بتوليد ماء ساخن وتمريره ضمن مبادل حراري مغموس في خزان ماء لتوليد بخار نظيف يتم حقنه ضمن هواء الإرسال.
ضمن الحقل Input Power أدخل قيمة الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة لتوليد كغ من البخار لكل ساعة, أي بواحدة: Kwh/Kg, وهذا الحقل يستخدم في حساب كلفة الطاقة للنظام.

•	التجفيف Dehumidification:
يقوم المجفف بإزالة الرطوبة من الهواء حسب حاجة النظام.
ضمن الحقل Minimum RH setpoint أدخل قيمة الرطوبة النسبية العظمى للنظام, فعلى سبيل المثال إذا كانت قيمة الرطوبة النسبية العظمى 60% فإن وشيعة التبريد ستقوم بتجفيف هواء الإرسال للحفاظ على رطوبة الهواء الراجع من الارتفاع فوق القيمة 60%.
في حال عدم استخدام تدفئة مركزية Central Heating من القائمة System Components تظهر قائمة منسدلة لاختيار مصدر التسخين Heating Source وعندها يجب اختيار المصدر من القائمة.


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (12 يناير 2010)

•	وشيعة التبريد المركزي Central Cooling Coil:
يعمل التبريد المركزي على تبريد الهواء في الجهاز المركزي.
في البداية يتم اختيار بارامتر التغذية المراد التحكم به من القائمة المنسدلة. وهنا يوجد ثلاثة خيارات:
-	Supply Temp.: وهنا تعتبر درجة حرارة هواء التغذية هي المعيار ويتم إدخال قيمة درجة الحرارة في الحقل المقابل.
-	Supply L/s: وهنا يعتبر تدفق الهواء المطلق بواحدة L/s هو المعيار ويتم إدخال قيمة تدفق هواء التغذية الخارج من مروحة الإرسال في الحقل المقابل, هذا التدفق سينقسم للمناطق في الأنظمة متعددة المناطق وذلك اعتماداً على نسبة حمولات الذروة للحرارة المحسوسة لكل منطقة.
-	Supply L/s/m2: يعتبر تدفق الهواء بالنسبة لمساحة الأرضية أي بواحدة L/s/m2 هو المعيار, وهنا يقوم البرنامج باحتساب تدفق النظام الكلي كحاصل جداء قيمة التدفق L/s/m2 بمساحة الأرضية الكلية, وهنا يكون تدفق كل منطقة حسب مساحة الأرضية للمنطقة.
ضمن الحقل Coil Bypass أدخل قيمة عامل الإمرار الجانبي للوشيعة.
من القائمة المنسدلة Cooling Source اختر مصدر التبريد المستخدم مع العلم أن الخيارات مقيدة حسب نوع نظام التبريد المستخدم.
من الحقل Schedule اختر أشهر التبريد للنظام.
من القائمة المنسدلة Capacity Control اختر طريقة التحكم بسعة التبريد, وهنا لدينا الخيارات التالية:
- Constant Temp, Fan Cycled: أي يتم تغيير سعة التبريد بتشغيل أو إيقاف مروحة الإرسال مع ثبات درجة حرارة الإرسال, وهذا الخيار متاح فقط لأنظمة CAV لمنطقة واحدة.
- Constant Temp, Fan On: خلال ساعات المشغولية فإن المروحة تعمل بشكل مستمر للتكييف والتهوية, ويتم إرسال الهواء إلى المناطق عند درجة حرارة الإرسال التصميمية, ونتيجة لأن هذا النوع من التحكم يؤمن تبريداً أعظمياً في كل الأوقات, لذا يجب تغيير سعة التبريد إما بتغيير تدفق هواء الإرسال كما هو الحال في أنظمة VAV, أو بإعادة التسخين كما هو الحال في أنظمة CAV مع إعادة تسخين طرفي, أو مجاري ثنائية Dual Duct أو مناطق متعددة Multizone.
: خلال ساعات المشغولية تعمل مروحة الإرسال بشكل مستمر للتكييف والتهوية بينما يتم تغيير سعة التكييف بإيقاف وتشغيل الضواغط أو تشغيل الضاغط على مراحل.
-	Temperature Reset by Greatest Zone Demand: خلال ساعات المشغولية تعمل المروحة بشكل مستمر, ويتم ضبط درجة حرارة هواء الإرسال حسب أعظم حمولة تبريد محسوس بين المناطق, وعند اختيار هذا النوع من التحكم يجب تحديد درجة حرارة التبريد الاعظمية ضمن الحقل Max Supply Temperature عندها لن يسمح لدرجة حرارة هواء التغذية بتجاوز هذه القيمة.
-	Temperature Reset by Outdoor Air Schedule: يتم ضبط درجة حرارة هواء التغذية وفقاً لجدول عمل درجة حرارة الهواء الخارجي, وعند اختيار هذا النوع من التحكم يجب تحديد درجة حرارة هواء التغذية الأصغرية والأعظمية الموافقة لدرجات الحرارة الخارجية.
إن درجة حرارة هواء التغذية الأصغرية هي دائماً القيمة التصميمية, لذا يتبقى إدخال قيمة درجة حرارة التغذية العظمى, ودرجة حرارة الهواء الخارجي الموافق لدرجة حرارة التغذية الصغرى (التصميمية) ضمن الحقل OAT for Min. Supply Temp. ودرجة حرارة الهواء الخارجي الموافقة لدرجة حرارة التغذية العظمى ضمن الحقل OAT for Max. Supply Temp.
مثال:درجة حرارة هواء التغذية التصميمية (الأصغرية) 57 °ف ودرجة حرارة هواء التغذية الأعظمية 67 °ف, تستخدم درجة حرارة التغذية التصميمية عندما تكون درجة حرارة الهواء الخارجي 95 °ف أو أكثر, وتستخدم درجة حرارة التغذية الأعظمية عندما تكون درجة حرارة الهواء الخارجي 50 °ف أو أقل, بين القيمتين 95 °ف و 50 °ف فإن درجة حرارة هواء التغذية تتغير بشكل تابع خطي لدرجة الحرارة الخارجية.

•	مروحة الإرسال Supply Fan:
هذه اللوحة مخصصة لإدخال البيانات الخاصة بمروحة الإرسال, ويمكن أن يكون اسم اللوحة Hot Deck Fan عند اختيار النظام VAV 2-Fan Dual Duct أو أن يكون Vent. Fan عند اختيار النظام Tempering Ventilation.
من القائمة المنسدلة Fan Type اختر نوع المروحة المستخدمة في النظام, إن الغاية من اختيار نوع المروحة في أنظمة CAV هو إظهار مردود المروحة, أما بالنسبة لأنظمة VAV فالغاية من اختيار نوع المروحة هو إظهار كل من مردود المروحة ومنحني أداء الحمولة الجزئية (والذي لا يمكن تعديله). وإن الخيارات المتاحة لنوع المروحة هي:
1-	شفرات منحنية للأمام Forward Curved.
2-	شفرات منحنية للأمام مع معيرات تدفق FC with Dampers.
3-	شفرات منحنية للأمام مع محور متغير التردد FC with Variable Frequency Drive.
4-	شفرات منحنية للأمام مع محور متغير السرعة FC with Variable Speed Drive.
5-	شفرات منحنية للأمام مع شفرات توجيه للدخول FC with Inlet Guide Vanes.
6-	شفرات مستقيمة للخلف أو ذات شكل انسيابي Backward Inclined or Airfoil.
7-	شفرات مستقيمة للخلف مع شفرات توجيه للدخول BI with Inlet Guide Vanes.
8-	شفرات مستقيمة للخلف مع محور متغير التردد BI with Variable Freq. Drive.
9-	شفرات مستقيمة للخلف مع محور متغير السرعة BI with Variable Speed Drive.
10-	مروحة معرفة من قبل المستخدم User-Defined Fan.
يمكن الاختيار فيما لو كانت المروحة مروحة سحب Draw-Thru أي بعد وشيعة التبريد, أو مروحة دفع Blow-Thru أي قبل وشيعة التبريد.

•	نظام مجاري الهواء Duct System:
تحتوي هذه اللوحة على معلومات عن الكسب الحراري أو الضياعات لمجرى هواء الإرسال أو تسربات المجرى أو معلومات السقف المستعار.
ضمن الحقل Duct Heat Gain أدخل نسبة الكسب الحراري للمجرى (أو الضياع) للمجرى الهوائي بالنسبة للحرارة المحسوسة الكلية وذلك نتيجة مرور هذا المجرى ضمن حيز السقف المستعار. يجب الانتباه عند إدخال نسبة الكسب الحراري للمجرى أن نخفض درجة حرارة الإرسال التصميمية لتعويض كمية الكسب المضاف وذلك في اللوحة Central Cooling.
ضمن الحقل Duct Leakage أدخل نسبة تسرب الهواء من تدفق الهواء الكلي. ويجب الانتباه عند إدخال نسبة تسرب الهواء فإن كمية تدفق الهواء التي تصل إلى المناطق المدروسة ستكون أقل من تدفق الهواء الخارج من المروحة لذلك يجب زيادة تدفق هواء الإرسال لتعويض هذا التسرب.
يمكن اختيار حالة الهواء الراجع إما ضمن مجرى هوائي Ducted Return أو ضمن السقف المستعار Return Air Plenum.
عند اختيار هواء راجع ضمن مجرى هوائي فإن الكسب الحراري الناتج عن الجدران والسقف والإنارة سينعكس بالكامل على الغرفة ولا يتم تحميله على الهواء الراجع أما في حال استخدام السقف المستعار فإن جزءاً من الكسب الحراري الناتج عن الجدران والسقف والإنارة يتحمله الهواء الراجع مما يخفف من الكسب الحراري للحيز, لذلك يجب تحديد نسبة هذا الكسب ضمن الحقول:
-	Wall Heat Gain to Plenum: هنا يجب إدخال نسبة الحرارة المنعكسة إلى فراغ السقف المستعار من الحرارة المكتسبة الكلية للجدار وذلك في حال كان السقف بجوار جدار خارجي, ويمكن حساب هذه النسبة بتقسيم مساحة الجدارالخارجي المجاور للسقف المستعار على مساحة الجدار الخارجي الكلية.
مثال: مجموعة غرف ارتفاعها /4/ م, وتدلي السقف المستعار /1/ م فإذا كان مجموع أطوال الجدران الخارجية يبلغ /20/ م فإن مساحة الجدران الكلية تساوي /80/ م2 ومساحة الجدران الخارجية المجاورة لفراغ السقف المستعار تبلغ /20/ م لذلك فإن نسبة الكسب الحراري للسقف المستعار من الجدار تبلغ 20 × 100 / 80 = 25%. أي يمكن تقسيم طول تدلي السقف المستعار على الارتفاع الكلي للجدار للحصول على نفس النسبة.
-	Roof Heat Gain to Plenum: عادة ما تتراوح نسبة الحرارة المنعكسة من السقف إلى فراغ السقف المستعار بين 60% و 95% وذلك تبعاً لتدلي السقف المستعار وأبعاده وسرعة الهواء وتدفقه, وبشكل وسطي يمكن اعتماد النسبة 70%.
-	Lighting Heat Gain to Plenum: بالنسبة للإنارة المركبة ضمن سقف مستعار غير مهوى فإن نسبة الحرارة المنتقلة إلى السقف المستعار تتراوح ما بين 30 و 40%, بينما بالنسبة للأجهزة المركبة ضمن سقف مستعار مهوى تصل النسبة إلى 40 و 50%.​


----------



## المهندس عراق (12 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## م شهاب (13 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك استاذ ميكانيزم والله افدتنا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (13 يناير 2010)

عمل جميل ومفيد
بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (13 يناير 2010)

م شهاب قال:


> بارك الله فيك استاذ ميكانيزم والله افدتنا


العفو يا أخي 

ومشكورين على الردود


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (13 يناير 2010)

3.	القائمة Zone Components:
تحتوي على معلومات عن الحيزات الموجودة ضمن المنطقة والتجهيزات الموجودة في كل منطقة مثل عناصر الإرسال أو الترموستات أو وحدات التسخين الإضافية.
•	الحيزات Spaces:
هذه اللوحة مخصصة لتحديد الحيزات الموافقة لكل منطقة مع الانتباه إلى عدد المناطق الذي تم تحديده من القائمة General.
في حال تم اختيار منطقة واحدة (Single zone) عندها من القائمة Spaces اختر مجموعة الحيزات التي تضمها هذه المنطقة ثم انقر على الزر Add>>> (أو انقر بشكل مزدوج على الحيز المراد إضافته) واكتب اسم المنطقة ضمن القائمة المنسدلة Zone.
ملاحظة: يمكن اختيار أكثر من حيز بمساعدة المفتاح Control ثم إضافة مجموع الحيزات المختارة إلى المنطقة بنفس الطريقة.


•	الترموستات Thermostats:
تحتوي لوحة الترموستات على معلومات عن درجات الحرارة المطلوبة داخل المنطقة وعامل التواجد, وهواء الطرد المباشر.
-	أولاً حدد فيما إذا كانت معلومات الإدخال بالنسبة لهذه اللوحة مطبقة لجميع المناطق الموجودة في النظام أو أن كل منطقة لها بيانات خاصة, فإذا تم وضع علامة √ ضمن المربع عندها سيتم تطبيق الإدخال على جميع المناطق.
في حال كانت كل منطقة لها بيانات خاصة, عندها يمكن الانتقال بين المناطق بواسطة الزرين ► و ◄ أو باختيار المنطقة من القائمة المنسدلة Zone Name.
-	ضمن الحقل Cooling T-stat Setpoints حدد درجة حرارة الحيز (أو المنطقة) صيفاً وذلك خلال فترة المشغولية Occ وعدم المشغولية Unocc.
-	ضمن الحقل Heating T-stat Setpoints حدد درجة حرارة الحيز (أو المنطقة) شتاءاً وذلك خلال فترة المشغولية Occ وعدم المشغولية Unocc.

-	ضمن الحقل Diversity Factor أدخل قيمة عامل التواجد (الإشغال) والذي يستخدم تغيير حمولة كل من الأشخاص والإنارة لتصبح أقرب إلى الواقع, فعند حساب تدفق الهواء المطلوب للمنطقة يقوم البرنامج بحساب حمولة الأشخاص والإنارة وفقاً لبيانات الإدخال في الحيز وجدول العمل الخاص لكل منهما, لكن عند حساب حمولة وشيعة التبريد فإن البرنامج يأخذ بعين الاعتبار عامل التواجد مما يقلل من حمولة الأشخاص والإنارة.

-	ضمن الحقل Direct Exhaust Airflow أدخل قيمة هواء الطرد المباشر والذي يتم طرده مباشرة من المنطقة دون المرور بحيز السقف المستعار أو مجرى هواء العودة, كما في المختبرات أو المطابخ أو دورات المياه أو حتى في حالة تسرب الهواء الطبيعي إلى خارج المبنى خلال الأبواب الرئيسية. ويتم إدخال قيمة تدفق هواء الطرد المباشر بواحدة L/s, هذا التدفق يفترض أن يحدث على مدار الساعة طالما أن مروحة الإرسال في حالة عمل ومعيرات الهواء مفتوحة, مع العلم أن تدفق هواء الطرد يجب أن يكون مساوٍ أو أقل من تدفق التهوية الخارجية.

-	يمكن الاختيار فيما إذا كان التبريد في حالة اللامشغولية ممكناً أو لا, فعند اختيار الخيار "Available" يعمل النظام عى تحقيق درجات الحرارة في فترة اللامشغولية, لكن عند اختيار الخيار "Not Available" فإن النظام سيتوقف عن العمل في فترة اللامشغولية مما يؤدي إلى زيادة الحمل الحراري للمبنى خلال هذه الفترة, وبالتالي يؤثر على فترة الإقلاع التالي للنظام.​


----------



## المهندس عراق (15 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الجبار


----------



## محب الملتقى (23 يناير 2010)

السيد ميكانزم المحترم شكرا على هذا العمل والله قد افدتنا ولكن اكمل جميلك علينا بشرح (supply terminals و zone heating units ضمن قائمة zone components) و قائمة ( sizing data ) وشرح internal و skylights و infiltration و floor و partions ضمن قائمة space


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (24 يناير 2010)

السيد ميكانزم 
اكمل بارك الله فيك

مجهود جباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار

كنت اعتقد اني فاهم في الهاب
انت معلم يا ميكانيزم


----------



## محب الملتقى (26 يناير 2010)

*السيد ميكانزم المحترم شكرا على هذا العمل والله قد افدتنا ولكن اكمل جميلك علينا بشرح (supply terminals و zone heating units ضمن قائمة zone components) و قائمة ( sizing data ) وشرح internal و skylights و infiltration و floor و partions ضمن قائمة space*​


----------



## محب الملتقى (29 يناير 2010)

*السيد ميكانزم المحترم شكرا على هذا العمل والله قد افدتنا ولكن اكمل جميلك علينا بشرح (supply terminals و zone heating units ضمن قائمة zone components) و قائمة ( sizing data ) وشرح internal و skylights و infiltration و floor و partions ضمن قائمة space*​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (30 يناير 2010)

أخوتي الكرام سأكمل إن شاء الله ... لكن لكي تعم الفائدة أرجو طرح الأسئلة الغامضة في البرنامج من أعضاء المنتدى وسأقوم بإذنه تعالى مع باقي الأعضاء بالإجابة عليها


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (30 يناير 2010)

القائمة Sizing Data:
هذه القائمة مخصصة لإدخال معلومات عن النظام ككل, ويمكن حساب هذه اللوحة بواسطة البرنامج, أو يمكن للمستخدم إدخال القيم يدوياً ويتم اختيار ذلك من الحقل Sizing Data is إما بواسطة الحاسب (البرنامج) Computer-Generated أو بواسطة المستخدم User-Defined.
وهذه القائمة مقسمة إلى جدولين:
•	حسابات النظام System Sizing:
وفي هذا الجدول يتم إدخال البيانات الخاصة بالنظام, وهو مقسم إلى:
-	بيانات الحسابات Sizing Data:
لإدخال معلومات عن درجة حرارة الإرسال وتدفق المروحة وتدفق التهوية:
	في الحقل Cooling Supply Temperature: أدخل درجة حرارة الإرسال في حالة التبريد, وهي عبارة عن درجة حرارة الهواء الواصل إلى المنطقة, وفي حال وجود كسب حراري لمجاري الهواء, تكون درجة حارة الهواء الخارج من وحدة معالجة الهواء (أو جهاز التبريد) أقل من درجة حرارة الإرسال التصميمية.
	في الحقل Supply Airflow Rate: أدخل قيمة معدل تدفق هواء الإرسال الخارج من المروحة, والملاحظ أن هذا الحقل غير متاح لجميع الأجهزة والأنظمة.
	في الحقل Ventilation Airflow Rate: أدخل قيمة معدل تدفق هواء التهوية, وهو غير متاح لأجهزة Terminal Units.
	في الحقل Heating Supply Temperature أدخل قيمة درجة حرارة الإرسال في حالة التدفئة.

-	الجدول Hydronic Sizing Specifications مخصص لمواصفات الماء في الأنظمة التي تستخدم الماء كوسيط تبريد أو تسخين.
	ضمن الحقل Chilled Water Delta – T أدخل قيمة فرق درجات الحرارة بين الماء الذاهب والراجع من وشيعة التبريد وذلك لتحديد غزارة الماء البارد اللازم لوشيعة التبريد (عادة 5 درجات مئوية أو 10 درجات فهرنهايت).
	ضمن الحقل Hot Water Delta – T أدخل قيمة فرق درجات الحرارة بين الماء الذاهب والراجع من وشيعة التسخين وذلك لتحديد غزارة الماء البارد اللازم لوشيعة التسخين.

-	تستخدم عوامل الأمان Safety Factors لزيادة حسابات التصميم, وذلك في ثلاثة نسب:
Cooling Sensible: في هذا الحقل أدخل عامل الأمان للحرارة المحسوسة في الحمل الصيفي.
Cooling Latent: في هذا الحقل أدخل عامل الأمان للحرارة الكامنة في الحمل الصيفي.
Heating: في هذا الحقل أدخل عامل الأمان في الحمل الشتوي.


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (30 يناير 2010)

•	حسابات المنطقة Zone Sizing:
في هذا الجدول يتم إدخال واختيار بيانات خاصة بالمنطقة.
-	من القائمة المنسدلة Zone Airflow Sizing Method اختر طريقة حساب التدفق اللازم للمنطقة, والملاحظ أن هذا الخيار يطبق في حال اختيار درجة حرارة هواء الإرسال كعنصر مرجعي في حساب التدفق, لكن عند اختيار التدفق L/s أو التدفق L/s/m2 فإن تدفق الهواء اللازم للمنطقة يتم احتسابه مباشرة من هذه القيم.
-	من القائمة المنسدلة Space Airflow Sizing Method اختر طريقة حساب التدفق الازم للحيز.
مما سبق نجد أنه يمكن للمستخدم اختيار الحالات التالية:
1-	Zone Method = Peak Zone Sensible Load
Space Method = Coincident Space Loads
في هذه الحالة يتم حساب معدل تدفق هواء الإرسال للمنطقة على أساس الحمولة المحسوسة العظمى للمنطقة, ثم يتم توزيع تدفق هواء المنطقة على الحيزات على أساس حمولات التبريد المحسوسة للحيزات المقابلة للساعة والشهر التي تكون فيها ذروة الحمولة بالنسبة للمنطقة.
مثال: منطقة حمولتها المحسوسة العظمى 3 طن تبريدي وتحتاج لتدفق هواء 1800 م3/سا, تحدث الحمولة العظمى للمنطقة عند الساعة الرابعة عصراً من شهر آب, وعلى فرض أن هذه المنطقة تضم حيزين, حمولة كل منهما عند الساعة الرابعة عصراً من شهر آب هي 1 طن و2 طن على التوالي لذلك فإن التدفق اللازم لكل حيز:
1800 × 1 / 3 = 600 م3/سا
1800 × 2 / 3 = 1200 م3/سا
مع ملاحظة أنه تم استخدام القيم عند الساعة الرابعة عصراً من شهر آب بالرغم من أنه يمكن أن يكون للحيز حمولة أكبر في أوقات أخرى.
2-	Zone Method = Peak Zone Sensible Load
Space Method = Individual Peak Space Loads
في هذه الحالة يتم حساب معدل تدفق هواء الإرسال للمنطقة على أساس الحمولة المحسوسة العظمى للمنطقة, بينما يتم حساب معدلات تدفق الهواء لكل حيز على أساس الحمولة المحسوسة العظمى لكل حيز على حدة.
عندما تحدث الحمولات العظمى للحيزات في نفس وقت الذروة للمنطقة, عندها يكون معدل تدفق الهواء للمنطقة يساوي مجموع تدفقات الهواء للحيزات, لكن إذا اختلفت ساعات الذروة للحيزات, فإن مجموع تدفقات الهواء للحيزات سيزيد عن معدل تدفق الهواء للمنطقة.
مثال: منطقة حمولتها العظمى تحدث عند الرابعة عصراً من شهر آب وتحتاج لتدفق هواء مقداره 1700 م3/سا, وتحتوي المنطقة على حيزين: الحيز الأول تحدث حمولته العظمى عند الواحدة ظهراً من شهر آب ويحتاج لتدفق هواء 950 م3/سا بينما تحدث الحمولة العظمى للحيز الثاني في الساعة الخامسة عصراً من شهر آب ويحتاج الحيز لتدفق مقداره 1020 م3/سا.

3-	Zone Method = Peak Zone Sensible Load
Space Method = Zone L/s/m2
يتم حساب معدل تدفق هواء الإرسال للمنطقة في هذه الحالة على أساس الحمولة المحسوسة العظمى للمنطقة, بينما يتم توزيع هذا التدفق بين الحيزات على أساس التدفق L/s/m2 ومساحة أرضية المنطقة.
مثال: منطقة تحتاج لتدفق هواء مقداره 450 L/s/m2 محسوب على أساس الحمولة المحسوسة العظمى لهذه المنطقة, وتضم المنطقة حيزين بمساحة65 m2 و85 m2 لذلك فإن التدفق الكلي للمنطقة يساوي 3 L/s/m2 
تدفق الهواء اللازم للحيز الأول = 65 × 3 = 195 L/s
تدفق الهواء اللازم للحيز الثاني = 85 × 3 = 255 L/s

4-	Zone Method = Sum of Space Airflow Rates
Space Method = Individual Peak Space Loads
يتم حساب معدل تدفق هواء الإرسال لكل حيز في هذه الحالة على أساس الحمولة المحسوسة العظمى للحيز, أما معدل تدفق هواء الإرسال للمنطقة فيساوي مجموع معدلات تدفق الهواء للحيزات.
مثال: منطقة تضم حيزين: الأول تحدث حمولته المحسوسة العظمى الساعة الواحدة ظهراً من شهر آب ويحتاج لمعدل تدفق هواء 250 ليتر/ثا والثاني تحدث حمولته المحسوسة العظمى الساعة الخامسة عصراً من شهر آب ويحتاج لتدفق هواء 300 ليتر/ثا, لذلك فإن تدفق هواء الإرسال للمنطقة يساوي 550 ليتر/ثا.

بالنسبة للجدول فيمكن تغيير قيمه في حال كان المستخدم من يقوم بالحساب وليس الحاسب. الحقول في الجدول تكون فارغة في حال لم يتم إجراء حسابات التصميم للنظام, بينما إذا تم إجراء الحسابات للنظام نجد أن الحقول تملك قيماً معينة, وبالتالي يمكن لمستخدم تغيير هذه القيم كما يلي:
Supply Airflow: يعبر عن معدل تدفق الهواء للمنطقة.
Zone Heating Unit: يعبر عن السعة اللازمة لوحدة التسخين الإضافية الموجودة في هذه المنطقة مهما كان نوعها.
Reheat Coil: يعبر عن السعة اللازمة لوشيعة إعادة التسخين الموجودة في وحدة الإرسال الطرفية في المنطقة.
FPMBX Fan: يعبر عن تدفق الهواء اللازم للمروحة الطرفية في النظام الذي يستخدم صندوق مزج مع مروحة على التوازي.
Ventilation: وهو لأنظمة Terminal Units, ويعبر عن معدل تدفق هواء التهوية اللازم لكل منطقة, وفي حال استخدام طريقة التهوية المباشرة للنظام عندها تعبر هذه القيمة عن معدل تدفق الهواء الخارجي لكل وحدة طرفية, بينما إذا تم استخدام طريقة التهوية المشتركة عندها تعبر هذه القيمة عن تدفق الهواء الخارجي لكل منطقة.


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (31 يناير 2010)

*راااااااااااااااااااااائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

السيد ميكانيزم جزاك الله خير

ارجو ان تشرح لنا تصميم الشيلر عن طريق البرنامج

لاحرمك الله الاجر والثواب*


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (31 يناير 2010)

محب الملتقى قال:


> *السيد ميكانزم المحترم شكرا على هذا العمل والله قد افدتنا ولكن اكمل جميلك علينا بشرح (supply terminals و zone heating units ضمن قائمة zone components) و قائمة ( sizing data ) وشرح internal و skylights و infiltration و floor و partions ضمن قائمة space*​



أخي الكريم ...
بالنسبة لقائمة الحمولات الداخلية internals فهي تتكون من المجموعات التالية:
	المجموعة Overhead Lighting الخاصة بإضاءة الحيز:
اختر نوع الإضاءة المستخدمة من القائمة المنسدلة Fixture Type, وهي على ثلاثة أنواع: إما ضمن سقف مستعار غير مهوى (Recessed, Unvented) أو ضمن سقف مستعار مهوى (Recessed, Vented) أو تعليق حر (Free Hanging) مباشرة عالسقف البيتوني, ثم أدخل شدة الإضاءة في الحقل Wattage بعد اختيار الواحدة, ثم أدخل قيمة عامل الإضاءة Ballast Multiplier وذلك حسب نوع الإضاءة المستخدمة, وهذا العامل يأخذ القيمة /1/ من أجل المصابيح الوهاجة, والقيمة /1.08/ من أجل إنارة الفلوريسانت, وعادة ما تتراوح قيمته بين /1/ و /1.25/.
ثم اختر نوع جدول العمل الخاص بالإضاءة .
	المجموعة Task Lighting الخاصة بالإضاءة الإضافية:
أدخل شدة الإضاءة الإضافية (إن وجدت) ضمن الحقل Wattage والتي عادة ما تكون إنارة ذات تعليق حر أو إنارة نقطية على الجدران أو إنارة ضمن المفروشات, واختر جدول العمل الخاص بها.
	المجموعة Electrical Equipment:
أدخل قيمة استطاعة الجهاز الكهربائي الموجود ضمن الحيز في الحقل Wattage كآلة طباعة أو جهاز حاسوب أو تجهيزات المطبخ أو آلات صناعية, واختر جدول العمل الموافق للجهاز.
	المجموعة People الخاصة بحمولة الأشخاص:
أدخل عدد الأشخاص المتواجدين في الحقل Occupancy واختر نوع نشاط هؤلاء الأشخاص من القائمة المنسدلة Activity Level أو اختر User – Defined وأدخل قيمة الحرارة المحسوسة والكامنة الصادرة عن كل شخص ضمن الحقلين Sensible و Latent واختر جدول العمل الخاص بالأشخاص.
	المجموعة Miscellaneous Load للحمولات الإضافية:
أدخل قيمة الحرارة المحسوسة والكامنة وجدول العمل المقابل لكل حرارة ضمن الحقل المخصص, وتعبر هذه المجموعة عن حمولات حرارية إضافية ناتجة عن أجهزة غير كهربائية كأفران الغاز أو المجمدات أو غلايات القهوة.

بالنسبة للـ skylight فهي عبارة عن نافذة سماوية, أي ضمن السقف وليس ضمن الجدار, ويتم تعريفها كأي نافذة عادية.

التسرب Infiltration:
يقصد بالتسرب مقدار تسرب الهواء من الوسط الخارجي أو الحيز المجاور إلى الحيز المدروس نتيجة وجود شقوق حول النوافذ والأبواب, ويمكن إدخال قيمة التسرب بإحدى قيم ثلاثة:
-	كتدفق مطلق L/s وعندها يتم إدخال قيمة التسرب ضمن الحقل التابع للعمود L/s.
-	كتدفق بالنسبة لمساحة الجدران الخارجية L/s/m2 وعندها يتم إدخال قيمة التسرب ضمن الحقل التابع للعمود L/s/m2, وفي حال عدم وجود جدران خارجية للحيز فلن يتم تفعيل قيم هذا العمود.
-	حسب عدد مرات تغير الهواء في الحيز وعندها يتم إدخال قيمة التسرب ضمن الحقل التابع للعمود ACH.
ملاحظة 1: يمكن إدخال قيمة التسرب لكل صف من الصفوف الثلاثة: تبريد Cooling, تدفئة Heating, تحليل طاقة Energy Analysis.
ملاحظة 2: عند إدخال قيمة تسرب في عمود ما , يتم احتساب القيمة المقابلة في العمودين المتبقيين آلياً.
-	في حال كان التسرب يحدث طوال الوقت نختار الخيار All Hour أما إذا كان التسرب يحدث عندما تكون المروحة في حالة توقف (أي جدول عمل المروحة في وضعية "غير مشغول") نختار الخيار Only When Fan Off, حيث يستخدم الخيار الأخير عندما يكون المبنى مصمماً على أساس ضغط إيجابي في ساعات عمل المروحة Occupied Hours وبالتالي يحدث التسرب فقط عند توقف المروحة أي في حالة Unoccupied Hours .

الأرضيات Floors:
هناك /4/ خيارات لأرضية الحيز المدروس:
	الأرضية فوق حيز مكيف Floor Above Conditioned Space:
وفي هذه الحالة لا يوجد تبادل حراري بين الحيز المدروس والحيز الذي تحته.
	الأرضية فوق حيز غير مكيف Floor Above Unconditioned Space:
أدخل مساحة الأرضية في الحقل Floor Area وعامل انتقال الحرارة للأرضية في الحقل Total Floor U – Value.
أدخل قيمة درجة حرارة الحيز غير المكيف صيفاً في الحقل Unconditioned Space Max Temp. وقيمة درجة حرارة المحيط المجاور للحيز غير المكيف في الحقل Ambient at Space Max Temp.
أدخل قيمة درجة حرارة الحيز غير المكيف شتاءاً في الحقل Unconditioned Space Min Temp. وقيمة درجة حرارة المحيط المجاور للحيز غير المكيف في الحقل Ambient at Space Min Temp.
	الأرضية فوق أرض طبيعية Slab Floor on Grade:
أدخل قيمة محيط الأرضية المدروسة في الحقل Exposure Perimeter والذي يتعرض للمحيط الخارجي فقط, أي مجموع أطوال الجدران الخارجية.
أدخل قيمة مقاومة العازل المستخدم في الحقل Edge Insulation R-Value ويتم تركيب العازل على محيط الأرضية لتقليل الضياعات شتاءاً, وفي حال عدم استخدام العازل أدخل قيمة الصفر.
•	أرضية طابق قبو Slab Floor Below Grade:
في هذه الحالة يتم حساب انتقال الحرارة لأرضية وجدران القبو المجاورة لتربة طبيعية.
أدخل عمق القبو في الحقل Floor Depth وهو المسافة العمودية بين أرضية القبو والأرض الطبيعية و أدخل قيمة عامل انتقال الحرارة لجدران القبو في الحقل Basement Wall U-Value وقيمة مقاومة العازل المستخدم في الحقل Wall Insulation R-Value. أدخل عمق عازل الجدران في الحقل Depth of Wall Insulation وهو المسافة بين أخفض نقطة من العازل والأرض الطبيعية.

•	القواطع الداخلية Partitions:
-	يتيح البرنامج HAP إدخال نوعين من القواطع الداخلية للحيز الواحد.
-	أولاً اختر فيما إذا كان القاطع عبارة عن جدار أو سقف.
-	أدخل مساحة الجدار (السقف) في الحقل Area.
-	أدخل قيمة عامل انتقال الحرارة في الحقل U-Value بعد حسابه يدوياً.
-	أدخل القيم لباقي الحقول كما هو بالنسبة للأرضية.


----------



## المهندس عراق (1 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا عملاك الهاب اسال الله ان يكون هذا لعمل في ميزان حسناتك فقد افدتنا كثيرا


----------



## هانى 2007 (16 يوليو 2010)

مجهود عظيم ياأخى الكريم 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mech_mahmoud (16 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (16 يوليو 2010)

أخونا ميكانيزم جزاك الله ألف خير على هذا الشرح الرائع
الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## السيد زرد (16 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير والله لقد افدتنا كثيرا


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (16 يوليو 2010)

مشكورين يا أخوة على الردود المشجعة ...

وهذا رابط آخر نسخة من برنامج HAP4.5

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t209663.html#post1740960


----------



## قاسم لطيف (16 يوليو 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك شكرا لك​


----------



## riad_abed (13 أكتوبر 2010)

رائع يا مايسترو ............. ميكانيزم

بالرغم أنني عندي خبرة مهمة في الهاب و هذا حسب ما اعتقدت

غير أنك أفحمتنا بشرحك و قمت بتسليط الضوء حتى على أدق التفاصيل في البرنامج و هذا الذي أدهشني

بوركت يا أخي الكريم على هذا الشرح و جعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة

و ذكرتني بقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم على ابو بكر :

(لو وضع ايمان أبي بكر في كفة وايمان الامة في كفة لرجحت كفة أبي بكر)

و أنت كأبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه

(لو وضع علم ميكانيزم في كفة وعلم المهندسين في كفة لرجحت كفة ميكانيزم)

شكرا لك مجدادا


----------



## hamadalx (13 أكتوبر 2010)

بوركت أخى ميكانيزم ... وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله ...نتمنى منك شرح مثال حقيقى يحتوى على مشروع حقيقى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## elomda_5 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.mediafire.com/file/jd5habrrs8mogj2
بعد اذن المهندس ميكانيزم لقد قمت بتجميع الشرح السابق بالكامل وعملة علي الورد لتعم الفائدة ولسهوله المراجعة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamadalx (13 أكتوبر 2010)

elomda_5 قال:


> http://www.mediafire.com/file/jd5habrrs8mogj2
> بعد اذن المهندس ميكانيزم لقد قمت بتجميع الشرح السابق بالكامل وعملة علي الورد لتعم الفائدة ولسهوله المراجعة وجزاك الله خيرا


 
حاجة جميلة جدا التعاون .... جزاك الله كل خير ياعمدة


----------



## esaed (31 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (31 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ العزيز riad_abed ...
سامحك الله يا أخي !!! أتشبهني بمن كان على بعد درجة واحدة من النبوة؟ أشكرك من كل قلبي على المشاعر الطيبة لكنني لست سوى طالب علم.

الأخ الكريم hamadalx 
قمت سابقاً بشرح مثال محلول عن الهاب وتجده في الرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t203745.html


الأخ elomda_5 
بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## حسام محمد (1 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية والف شكر الك يا أستاذنا الكبير 
الله يوفقك


----------



## a.houmani (15 أبريل 2012)

أسامة الحلبي قال:


> أخي الكريم ...
> بالنسبة لقائمة الحمولات الداخلية internals فهي تتكون من المجموعات التالية:
>  المجموعة Overhead Lighting الخاصة بإضاءة الحيز:
> اختر نوع الإضاءة المستخدمة من القائمة المنسدلة Fixture Type, وهي على ثلاثة أنواع: إما ضمن سقف مستعار غير مهوى (Recessed, Unvented) أو ضمن سقف مستعار مهوى (Recessed, Vented) أو تعليق حر (Free Hanging) مباشرة عالسقف البيتوني, ثم أدخل شدة الإضاءة في الحقل Wattage بعد اختيار الواحدة, ثم أدخل قيمة عامل الإضاءة Ballast Multiplier وذلك حسب نوع الإضاءة المستخدمة, وهذا العامل يأخذ القيمة /1/ من أجل المصابيح الوهاجة, والقيمة /1.08/ من أجل إنارة الفلوريسانت, وعادة ما تتراوح قيمته بين /1/ و /1.25/.
> ...


السلام عليكم,
الرجاء شرح كيفيّة احتساب (wall insulation R value) and (depth of wall insulation) في برنامج HAP
ملاحظة:أريد تكييف قاعة رياضية تحت الأرض عمقها 4 أمتار,وهنالك 4 جدران خارجيّة.العزل المستخدم يبلغ ارتفاعه 2 متر من الأرضيّة على مدار محيط الجدران الأربعة(يعني باقي هناك 2 متر من نصف الجدار الى السقف غير معزول على مدار محيط الجدران الأربعة.
أنا أظن اذا قمت بادخال R-value ,فان البرنامج سيقوم بادراج كافّة الجدران الخارجيّة والتي تقع على عمق 4 أمتار تحت الأرض على أنّها معزولة,ولكن في الواقع أنّ الجدران معزولة فقط على ارتفاع 2 متر من الأرض. 
وجزاكم اللّه ألف خير.


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (2 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمدعبدالمعطى (9 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
افيدونى ما معنى ان الضغط ايجابى وامتة نختارها وفى اى المشاريع نختارAll Hour او نختارOnly When Fan Off وكيف يتم تحديد الكمية الهواء المتسرب وياريت بصورة مبصتة


----------



## eng_smrs (9 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_smrs (9 مايو 2012)

وشكرا


----------



## GO_ANAN (15 مايو 2012)

eyadinuae قال:


> برنامج الهاب انا اعتبرو فاشل الاحسن الايليت Elite ثم Elite ثم Elite
> سبب شهرة الهاب انه كان مجاني والان طبعا اغلى من الاليت وتستطيع ان تتعلمه بسهولة ولكن الاليت احسن ويعطيك تخيل ماذا يحدث وكيف يتوزع اللود ومن اين ياتي .. وشكرا



عارف والاحسن منه صديقي -- الرفت ثم الرفت ثم الرفت
Autodest revit mep 2013

خيالي

فوق التصور

لعمل حسابات مع رسم للدكت لطابق باحد المباني بعد الحصول على الملف المعماري للبناية عن طريق الهاب === اسبوع كامل 
لعمل حسابات مع رسم للدكت لطابق باحد المباني بعد الحصول على الملف المعماري للبناية عن طريق الرفت === نصف يوم


----------



## alarefmohamed (20 مايو 2012)

​جزاك الله كل خير واكثر من امثالك


----------



## alarefmohamed (20 مايو 2012)

​جزاك الله كل خير واكثر من امثالك


----------



## alarefmohamed (20 مايو 2012)

​جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sharafconsult (14 ديسمبر 2012)

أشكرك جدا على الشرح الرائع وأتمنى لك دوام التقدم والعافيه


----------



## aguid (12 مايو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا على المساعدة القيمة


----------



## قاسم لطيف (2 سبتمبر 2015)

المناقشة ممتعة مفيدة بارك الله فيك ياستاذ ​


----------



## قاسم لطيف (3 سبتمبر 2015)

الشرح مستوفي بارك اللة فيك​


----------



## قاسم لطيف (4 سبتمبر 2015)

التوضيح مفهوم ومستوف احسنت​


----------



## adil mozan (12 سبتمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك ونور دربك


----------

